# Gary Lam European seminar dates



## chisauking (Aug 15, 2009)

Its my pleasure to announce sifu Gary Lams 2009 European seminar tour.
&#12288;
*September 1 to 30th* Dachau, Germany.
Complete level 1 & level 2 course.
For further details, contact sifu Ulrich Stauner:
Web page www.vingtsun-kuen.de 
&#12288;
*October 4  6th* Sweden
For further details, contact: www.garylamwingchun.com
&#12288;
&#12288;
*October 10  11th* London, England.

Oct 10th. Gary Lams wing chun level 1 workshop.
Participants will get the chance to try out the many drills from his system, and it will be a platform for sifu Lam to showcase his own particular style and application of wing chun. This seminar will show you how to make wing chun easy.

From my own experience, many wing chun practitioners form the misconception that sifu Lams Level 1 syllabus is just the basics or low level because of the title level 1  but this is far from the truth. Indeed, sifu Lams level 1 is quite a large syllabus, encompassing SLT, Chum-kil, Bil-gee, and Mook Yan Chong, not to mention many other live drills.

*Oct 11th*. Introduction to sifu Lams level 2.
This is the first time sifu Lam has been willing to showcase his level 2 in an open seminar in Europe. It will cover some of the key aspects which makes his method so efficient & effective. Although this seminar is open to all, it will be more appreciated by wing chun aficionados with long term experience. It will teach the wing chun practitioner how to use the tools of their trade in gwoh-sau and actual combat. As an added bonus, sifu Lam may also cover the essentials of mook-yan-chong training on this day if a chong can be fitted at the designated venue.

All participants attending the seminars will be more than welcome to chisau with sifu Lam if they wish.

Sifu Gary Lam has spent over 15-years to refine his wing chun curriculum, in order for his students to learn wing chun & accumulate the necessary attributes in the shortest time possible. 
For further details, contact Choi:
Email: sifu@chisau.com Tel: 07836 600832.


----------



## bully (Aug 17, 2009)

Right I have booked and monies are on their way.

Anyone else going to the UK one?

I am going to the Level 1 only as my own level isn't that high.

So, I am flying in friday night, attending the Saturday seminar until 4-4.30pm and flying back out at 7.30pm.

Pretty excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## chisauking (Aug 25, 2009)

First of all, thank you very much Mr bully! Hope to meet you there.

Here's a new clip of sifu Gary Lam at one of his seminars.

www.garylamwingchun.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=108

Some of the faces in the clips may also be attending the London seminar, so there will be plenty of opportunities to 'play' with sifu Lam's students.


----------



## chisauking (Sep 27, 2009)

Just wanted to give my friend Raphael some exposure on his upcoming seminar for Gary in Switzerland.

Switzerland on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Oct. in Switzerland. See www.ultrazone.ch for further details.


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome! I enjoyed the clips of Master Gary Lam thanks for posting.

Also good luck with the seminar's, best wishes!


----------



## chisauking (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, Tensei85.

Just out of topic a little. I know you are into Chinese writing \ terminology. I have a gungfu brother that's German, but he can speak fluent Madarine....that's nothing special...but the guy can read & write Chinese! Now that's something special!


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 29, 2009)

chisauking said:


> Thanks, Tensei85.
> 
> Just out of topic a little. I know you are into Chinese writing \ terminology. I have a gungfu brother that's German, but he can speak fluent Madarine....that's nothing special...but the guy can read & write Chinese! Now that's something special!


 
I agree, that's a great accomplishment! Does he have any wishes to travel and or stay in China? Or was it more just for his personal knowledge?


----------



## chisauking (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not sure what his reason(s) were for learning Chinese, tensei85.

He did say that he loved Chinese martial arts at an early age, so he wanted to embrace the traditions as well, and also to learn for himself instead of relying on poor translations, which is often the case -- even now.

He said all his family thought he was crazy, going to China to learn the Chinese language. 

Not only is his Chinese very good, his command of the English language is also very good. I think he's just a language 'freak'.

If you have a facebook account, I can introduce you to him if you like.


----------



## chisauking (Oct 4, 2009)

Latest update:

The seminar is fast approaching, and there's not too many places left.

There will be people coming from Germany, France, Italy, Switzerland, Brazil, Greece, etc., etc., so it will be like an international wing chun gathering!

I will post the venue details below, because after the 4th October I will be in London with sifu Gary, and I may not be able to access my email. If anyone wishes to contact me after the 4th, then they may do so on my mobile.

Times for the seminar on both days will be approx. 9.30 to 4pm, with registration at the beginning, and break for lunchtime.

The venue: Camden Chinese Community Centre
9 Tavistock Place
London WC1H 9SN

This is only within 5-mintues walking distance from Euston train station.
There are plenty of reasonably priced hotels within the vicinity.
There will be many wing chun practitioners attending, so theres ample opportunity to compare \ gauge each others skill level.

my contact number: 07836 600832.

Once again, I will repeat that there isn't many places left, so if you want to chisau \ gwohsau with sifu Lam, you will have to reserve your place quick. We will have to turn people away if you just turn up on the day and there's no space in the room.

Have a safe journey, and I hope to meet some of you wing chun nuts at the seminar,

choi


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 4, 2009)

i remember when nobody but a very few knew who Sifu Gary Lam was, youtube was such a great thing for him. I'm so glad that he's getting all the kudos and attention that he deserves.

every serious wing chun practitioner should meet and learn from him at some point and time, IMO.

have a great time and make sure to let us know how it goes!

Jin


----------



## bully (Oct 13, 2009)

Thought I would post a little feedback as I attended Level 1 on Saturday in Camden.

As a foreigner I wasnt sure where I was going but I stayed close to the location where it was being held. I needn't have worried, my wing chun brethen didn't let me down. I looked across the road and saw three guys chatting and one rolling his hands earnestly as they must have been discussing chi sau. So I knew I was in the right place!!

Sifu Lam and Chisauking arrived as did other students and we all greeted and went inside and got on with it.

The morning consisted of theory which I found very useful. Sifu going through SLT and breaking it down. He answered many questions and gave out plenty of info. It was informal and we had plenty of laughs during the session.

After lunch we then got down to practical, doing Chi sau (I was out of my depth to be honest) but I learnt lots. Everyone else was a higher standard but everyone I rolled with helped me out. Now and again we broke whilst Sifu showed us more answered more questions and demonstrated what he wanted us to do.

I would advise anybody to try and attend seminars if possible, I will certainly be going to as many as I can in the future.

One thing which was great is there was a couple of different lineages there and they all got on and chatted about WC/WT/VT or whatever the heck its called ;-)

I am not going into details about what Sifu discussed as you should go to his seminars!!! But I learnt some differences to what I was taught...not a bad thing and some new ideas. 

There were also some phenomenal martial artists there, and I made a friend or 2 and took some numbers to arrange training in the future.

Worth every penny. Gary Lam was awesome and it was a pleasure to watch him performing some very fast and powerful WC.

One of the guys I chatted to said it will be a shame when martial artists of his generation have gone. He said that they have tested their WC, on the rooftops, in challenges etc and it works. There will come a time when they are no longer here. In modern times we test our WC less and less in real situations. Law and society prevent this. Whether you think this is morally right or wrong, it will take something away from not just our art but many others too.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## chisauking (Oct 24, 2009)

A big thank you to all that attended! I sincerely hope you all enjoyed yourself -- but more importantly, you'd left the seminar with something that can help you in your personal wing chun journey.

For me, the highlight was catching up \ meeting my gungfu brothers.

Evangelas from Greece, Andreas from Germany, John from Warrington, etc.

As always, it's always a pleasure to meet so many wing chun 'nuts', and as from previous seminars, the bonus is making new wing chun friends from these gatherings. It never cease to amaze me when sifu has the ability to make so many different people from around the world, from different wing chun backgrounds, join together.

I didn't personally take any vids \ photos from the seminar, but if my friends provide me with their footage, I will try to make them available for people to see.

Thank you for your write-up, Bully. Sorry for the late response, but I've just returned from training abroad.


----------

